# Essayer de sauver mon chargeur ?



## Diana.sofia (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je m'excuse d'ores et déjà pour les éventuelles fautes d'orthographe etc je poste depuis un portable mon chargeur étant H.S et mon correcteur fait des siennes. Pour la 3 ème fois mon chargeur est mort mais je ne sais pas si cette fois c'est récupérable... J'ai prolongé ma garantie de 3 ans mais évidemment le chargeur n'est pas couvert ...  La protection est  litteralement dechirée sur le cable le plus fin au niveau de la jonction du cable et du chargeur les premiers fils à l interieur de la protection sont déchirés et ensuite il y a un cable gris a l'intérieur qui lui est intact. Je précise que jusqu'à maintenant j'avais mis ''du gros scotch jaune'' désolé je n'ai aucune idée de comment ça s'appelle  Le chargeur marche avec le scotch mais le boitier devient hyper chaud au bout d'un moment au point  où  j'ai peur de finir en toast humain  Comme j'en suis à mon 3eme chargeur en 1 an et demi a peu près je voudrais savoir s'il y a une autre option à part mettre 95 chf dans un nouveau chargeur ...

J'ai pris des photos mais je n'arrive pas à les insérer ici car cela me demande l'adresse url de l'image :/

Merci d'avance à ceux qui ont le courage de m'aider


----------



## gmaa (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
Les fils du chargeur au niveau du connecteur mac sont fragiles!
C'est là le plus souvent que se situe le problème.
Il faut être "soigneux"!
Mes magsafe (chargeurs) même historiques sont comme neufs...

Si les fils sont à nus : danger! Au moins pour le chargeur...
Le Mac pourrait aussi ne pas aimer et tu pourrais prendre des châtaignes!

Mon sentiment c'est que tu es bon pour un 4ème chargeur.


----------



## Diana.sofia (22 Juillet 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les fils du chargeur au niveau du connecteur mac sont fragiles!
> C'est là le plus souvent que se situe le problème.
> Il faut être "soigneux"!
> ...



Je suis étonnée de voir que certains chargeurs résistent au temps et que d'autres ne résistent à rien du tout ... Le seul truc que le chargeur de mon mac subit, c'est le passage de la chambre au bureau ... Toutes les personnes que je connais ont eut le même problème et sont à leur 2, 3 ou même 4ème chargeur ... Mais bon à 95 chf le chargeur, c'est surement voulu, surtout que les mien ont rendu l'âme après 7 mois à peu près à chaque fois, bien sûr, la garantie ne couvre que pendant 6 mois  Evidemment, le cable le plus fin est impossible à changer, alors que le bien beau tout robuste qui résisterait même à une attaque de castors, on peut le changer :hein: Je sens que je vais vite passer à une autre marque, c'est un peu prendre les gens pour des guignols :hein:


----------



## edd72 (22 Juillet 2013)

Il y a aussi plein de gens qui n'ont pas de problème avec les MagSafe.

Quoiqu'il en soit, sous garantie (garantie initiale ou AppleCare), Apple te le change gratuitement en AppleStore.


----------



## Diana.sofia (22 Juillet 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Il y a aussi plein de gens qui n'ont pas de problème avec les MagSafe.
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, sous garantie (garantie initiale ou AppleCare), Apple te le change gratuitement en AppleStore.



Oui heureusement que certains n'ont pas de problème avec ça, mais rien que dans ma section sur 19 personnes qui ont un macbook,  13 ont eu ce problème, c'est beaucoup (trop) par rapport au prix payé. 

Non malheureusement, j'ai acheté mon macbook chez un revendeur agréé (le plus grand de suisse) et un chargeur, c'est 3 mois de garantie et 1 an ou 2 (Je ne sais plus) pour l'ordinateur en lui-même. J'ai prolongé la garantie à 3 ans, et ni apple, ni le revendeur n'accepte de reprendre le chargeur après 3 mois, car selon eux, la prolongation de la garantie ne couvrent pas le chargeur, mais bien l'ordinateur.:hein:


----------



## gmaa (22 Juillet 2013)

Je laisse les premières spires enroulées sur le chargeur, la plupart du temps.

Il suffit alors d'avoir une rallonge...

Mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont fragiles!


----------



## Diana.sofia (22 Juillet 2013)

J'en déduis que rien n'est faisable même si les fils électriques ne sont pas touchés ? :/ En supposant que les fils électriques sont dans " le plus gros câble gris " qui lui n'est pas abîmé ...


----------



## edd72 (22 Juillet 2013)

Diana.sofia a dit:


> Non malheureusement, j'ai acheté mon macbook chez un revendeur agréé (le plus grand de suisse) et un chargeur, c'est 3 mois de garantie et 1 an ou 2 (Je ne sais plus) pour l'ordinateur en lui-même. J'ai prolongé la garantie à 3 ans, et ni apple, ni le revendeur n'accepte de reprendre le chargeur après 3 mois, car selon eux, la prolongation de la garantie ne couvrent pas le chargeur, mais bien l'ordinateur.:hein:



Et bien je peux t'assurer, qu'ici (en France), Apple m'a changé un chargeur gratuitement plus de 2 ans et demi après achat (AppleCare).
Donc soit la politique Apple est différente en Suisse, soit tu n'es pas passée pas Apple (mais par ton revendeur local qui n'vaait pas envie de s&#8217;embêter avec ça , préférant te refacturer un chargeur -plus rentable-).


----------



## Diana.sofia (22 Juillet 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Et bien je peux t'assurer, qu'ici (en France), Apple m'a changé un chargeur gratuitement plus de 2 ans et demi après achat (AppleCare).
> Donc soit la politique Apple est différente en Suisse, soit tu n'es pas passée pas Apple (mais par ton revendeur local qui n'vaait pas envie de sembêter avec ça , préférant te refacturer un chargeur -plus rentable-).



Je n'ai pas l'applecare -qui est sauf erreur de ma part à 300 chf chez moi- donc je suppose que je suis bonne pour racheter un chargeur . Sans applecare, 7 mois après avoir acheter mon macbook, mon chargeur est mort (le câble n'était pas abîmer, mais le boitier surchauffait, du coup le chargeur s'éteignait s'allumait sans cesse) et on m'a dit que la garantie apple était de 3 mois pour le chargeur et 1 an pour l'ordinateur : impossible de faire marcher la garantie.


----------



## edd72 (22 Juillet 2013)

Tu as écrit ça.



Diana.sofia a dit:


> J'ai prolongé ma garantie de 3 ans mais évidemment le chargeur n'est pas couvert ...



Du coup, je ne sais pas ce qu'est ta garantie prolongée de 3 ans (un truc de ton revendeur?)...



Bref, Apple remplace un chargeur HS gratuitement sous garantie initiale ou AppleCare.

7 mois après achat de ton ordi, tu étais encore sous garantie (1 an), Apple remplace gracieusement un chargeur dans ce cas de figure.
(je suppose que c'est ton revendeur qui t'a dit que ton chargeur n'était plus garanti afin de t'en vendre un...)


Et même hors garantie, il peut être remplacé : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1713?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


> Que votre produit soit ou non sous garantie, vous pouvez emmener votre  adaptateur dans un Centre de Services Agréé Apple ou dans un magasin  Apple Store pour qu&#8217;il soit testé et remplacé si nécessaire. En fonction  des résultats obtenus après les tests effectués, vous pouvez ou non  obtenir gratuitement un adaptateur de remplacement. Aucune couverture  n&#8217;est disponible en cas de dommages accidentels. Assurez-vous d&#8217;emmener  l&#8217;ordinateur utilisé avec l&#8217;adaptateur ; celui-ci est nécessaire en cas  de remplacement de l&#8217;adaptateur.


----------



## Diana.sofia (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui tout à fait, la garantie de 3 ans est une garantie de mon revendeur qui prolonge la garantie initiale du produit. Sauf erreur de ma part, j'avais vérifié les garanties d apple et mon chargeur n'était plus couvert la garantie n'etait donc pas d'une année) raison pour laquelle j'avais racheté un chargeur (pas chez mon revendeur) l'autre chargeur est parti à la poubelle depuis, celui que j'ai actuellement ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'il soit pris en charge car la gaine est clairement déchirée, enfin elle a plus l'air d'être fondue par endroit, c'est vraiment bizarre. Mais je vais les rappeler et leur dire que mon revendeur m'a certifié par écrit qu'il était inutile de les contacter car ils ne prenaient pas en charge non plus, et je verrais bien mais je pense qu'ils vont mettre ça sur le compte d'une mauvaise utilisation de ma part 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide 

Effectivement, mon revendeur m'a menti, ils m'ont attesté par écrit que l'article n'était pas couvert, je viens de trouver les documents que j'ai signés il y a un an et demi et qui atteste bien que mon 1er chargeur était sous garantie jusqu'à il y a 6 mois ... Ça m'apprendra à leur faire confiance


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Juillet 2013)

Waooo, tu n'as vraiment pas eu de bol, je suis sur mac depuis 2001, j'ai eu trois ordis successifs, tous les chargeurs ont survécu... 
En effet, gaine avec les fils à nu, c'est pas trop bon à utiliser.

Tu as peut-être moyen d'aller gueuler auprès de ton revendeur, preuves à l'appui, et de te faire refiler un chargeur ? C'est qui, le revendeur ? MediaMarkt ? Manor ? Fust ?


----------



## Sweetheart (22 Juillet 2013)

Oops bug désolé :S


----------



## Diana.sofia (23 Juillet 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Waooo, tu n'as vraiment pas eu de bol, je suis sur mac depuis 2001, j'ai eu trois ordis successifs, tous les chargeurs ont survécu...
> En effet, gaine avec les fils à nu, c'est pas trop bon à utiliser.
> 
> Tu as peut-être moyen d'aller gueuler auprès de ton revendeur, preuves à l'appui, et de te faire refiler un chargeur ? C'est qui, le revendeur ? MediaMarkt ? Manor ? Fust ?



Non, le seul "gros" revendeur que tu as oublié : interdiscount.

 Je me suis renseignée : visiblement c'est un problème de fabrication au niveau du transformateur qui fait que la gaine de sécurité à fondu sur 2 bons centimètres. 
Il y a possibilité de réparer en ouvrant le boîtier etc mais on m'a dit d'aller gueuler chez apple car la couleur et la forme de la gaine à cet endroit précis atteste que c'est pas du tout un problème d'utilisation inappropriée. En effet le reste du chargeur  est intacte et à l'air neuf. Mais j'aurai soit disant eut de la chance car un problème dans le genre aurait pu faire péter la batterie du mac ou tout simplement mettre le feu chez moi parce que je ne savais même pas que le cable avait brûlé étant absente momentanément lors de la charge... Il est juste d'une couleur jaune bizarre et la forme et la " texture" si j'ose dire est étrange. Mais je ne pensais pas que cela pouvait être dû à un court circuit ou un truc du genre ... Etrange. Bref, on m'a dit d'aller gueuler un coup parce que même après 2 ou 3 ans d'utilisation, un truc pareil ne devrait pas se produire.

J'aurais la réponse demain, on verra bien


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Juillet 2013)

Ah oui, j'ai vu deux trois produits apple chez eux ^^ 
Tu as raison de gueuler, ce n'est pas normal du tout. Et non, n'ouvre pas toi-même, les machins électriques, on ne bidouille pas trop avec. Et en effet, tu as eu de la chance d'être là quand c'est arrivé ! Du coup, je flippe pour mon mac, qui est très souvent sur son chargeur...


----------



## Diana.sofia (23 Juillet 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Waooo, tu n'as vraiment pas eu de bol, je suis sur mac depuis 2001, j'ai eu trois ordis successifs, tous les chargeurs ont survécu...
> En effet, gaine avec les fils à nu, c'est pas trop bon à utiliser.
> 
> Tu as peut-être moyen d'aller gueuler auprès de ton revendeur, preuves à l'appui, et de te faire refiler un chargeur ? C'est qui, le revendeur ? MediaMarkt ? Manor ? Fust ?





ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ah oui, j'ai vu deux trois produits apple chez eux ^^
> Tu as raison de gueuler, ce n'est pas normal du tout. Et non, n'ouvre pas toi-même, les machins électriques, on ne bidouille pas trop avec. Et en effet, tu as eu de la chance d'être là quand c'est arrivé ! Du coup, je flippe pour mon mac, qui est très souvent sur son chargeur...



Oui heureusement que j'étais là ! Mis à part plein de micro griffures sur le transformateur qu'on ne voit même pas si on ne louche pas dessus, mon chargeur n'avait rien avant ça.  Il faut aussi dire que je me suis plainte d'un mauvais fonctionnement en octobre ou novembre, alors je pense que ce genre de truc tu le vois un peu venir, quoi que c'est arrivé chez pas mal de monde sans signe précurseur. .. Je pense quand même que c'est un manque de bol, parce que si tous less megasafe finissaient par flamber ça se saurait ... je suis juste dégoûtée que ces guignols de chez interdiscount aient refusé de me le changer alors qu'il était sous garantie. ..Je vais appeler Apple dans moins d'une heure mais je pense qu'on va m'envoyer balader :hein: en attendant jai un beau cable jauni et fondu sur 1 voire 2 centimètres  En plus ironie du sors j'ai prolongé ma garantie de 2 ans ... mais évidemment le chargeur megasafe n'est pas assuré par la garantie


----------



## gmaa (23 Juillet 2013)

Vu d'une autre région...
Il ne faut pas hésiter à remonter chez Apple.
Pour un écran défectueux, j'ai dû appeler en Irlande... et là, l'ordre a été donné au réparateur de changer l'écran. Même quelques semaines après la fin du contrat AppleCare.
Il n'y aucune raison de se laisser "intimider"!

Des photos, c'est utile. Relève aussi les numéros de série.


----------



## Diana.sofia (23 Juillet 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Vu d'une autre région...
> Il ne faut pas hésiter à remonter chez Apple.
> Pour un écran défectueux, j'ai dû appeler en Irlande... et là, l'ordre a été donné au rép. arateur de changer l'écran. Même quelques semaines après la fin du contrat AppleCare.
> Il n'y aucune raison de se laisser "intimider"!
> ...



Oui je vais le faire en arrivant chez moi dans quelques minutes. J'ai déjà pris des photos du chargeur dans son intégralité pour prouver que le reste du chargeur est en parfait état. Le numéro de série à donner c'est celui du mac acheté avec le chargeur ou chaque chargeur a son numero de série ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## gmaa (23 Juillet 2013)

Chaque pièce a un N° de série.
Celui des MagSafe est un peu "planqué".
Il faut débrancher le côté "bec de canard" du cordon électrique et là le N° de série apparait.


----------



## Diana.sofia (23 Juillet 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Chaque pièce a un N° de série.
> Celui des MagSafe est un peu "planqué".
> Il faut débrancher le côté "bec de canard" du cordon électrique et là le N° de série apparait.



Merci  beaucoup j'ai trouvé ! Personne disponible pour l'instant, je rappelle dans quelques minutes..
En attendant je prends d'autres photos.. Bizarrement sur photo on dirait qu'il a plus été arraché qu'autre chose, mais en regardant le chargeur de plus près et en rapprochant son nez surtout, ça sent encore le brûlé et l'intérieur du câble est jaunie ... Ils vont sûrement me dire d'arrêter de jouer à indiana jones avec:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------

45 min d'appel en Belgique et en France pour qu'au final on me dise qu'un chargeur c'est 6 mois de garantie. Mais au moins je ne me suis pas blessée selon eux et cest le plus important. Ils ne savent pas comment c'est possible qu'un chargeur prenne feu et sont désolés au pire si j'accepte de racheter un nouveau chargeur et si mon mac a été abîmé par le chargeur qui a grillé ils accepteront de faire des testes sur l'ordinateur mais rien pour le chargeur. Au moins je suis tombée sur une jeune femme et un homme super gentils qui m'ont demandé plein d'informations sur comment j'allais et si je m'étais blessée et qui se sont excusés au moins 50 fois pour ce qui c'est passé mais d'après la jeune femme,  le supérieur était ni ok de l'échanger gratuitement ni de me faire un rabais


----------



## kaos (23 Juillet 2013)

il y a des cas ou le chargeur est changé car en cas de pépins c'est un vice caché et dans ce cas c'est 2 ans de garantie.

Ne joue pas les apprentis sorcier avec du scotch ou autre car cela peut abimer le mac.
En cas de non changement tu peut te pencher sur le marché de l'occasion sinon c'est 79 euros .


----------



## Diana.sofia (24 Juillet 2013)

Le chargeur est finalement pris en charge mais je dois aller le chercher a presque 250 km de chez moi, je ne peux pas aller le chercher avant 1 semaine.

Voilà l'état du chargeur: https://mega.co.nz/#F!ooIlQKjL!YmObClcA4bAR6nN5Fhu4_w. Croyez-vous que je peux faire quelque chose pour limiter les risques et l'utiliser en attendant ? Pas envie de faire pété mon mac mais j'en aurais besoin pour pas mal de choses en lien avec mes études et je ne peux pas aller chercher mon chargeur avant, résultat je l'aurais la veille de mon départ en vacances


----------



## ness_Du_frat (24 Juillet 2013)

Euh... y a pas moyen qu'ils te l'envoient ? Franchement, 250km, selon où c'est, entre l'essence et le péage (si c'est en France), tu as meilleur temps d'acheter un nouveau chargeur...

Pour tes images, utilise plutôt http://imageshack.us/ ce sera plus pratique, tu pourras les faire apparaître directement. Là, le machin me demande l'autorisation de downloader 50Mo sur mon ordi pour que je puisse voir la photo, donc... euh... non.

Sinon, tu ne connais personne qui habite dans les environs ? Tu es où en Suisse ? J'ai un chargeur magsafe pour macbook pro 17" que je peux te prêter pour te dépanner un moment (après, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe au niveau compatibilité).


----------



## Diana.sofia (24 Juillet 2013)

Non, ils m'ont dit que si je veux le recevoir par courrier je dois d'abord le payer et si c'est vraiment un défaut de fabrication on me le rembourse une fois l'autre chargeur reçu. Et par courrier je l'aurais mardi si tout va bien. Il me le faut absolument pour mercredi parce que je pars pour 3 semaines alors je dois aller le chercher à Genève pour être sur de l'avoir. Mais comme il a fallu les menacer de leur dédier un article pas très positif dans un journal pour qu'ils finissent par me rappeler quelques heures après et accepter, je me dis qu'ils pourraient parfaitement me dire qu'au final ils ne prennent pas en charge et ne pas me rembourser. L'honnêté est pas franchement une de leur qualité. Je vis dans le canton de vaud mais là je suis près de Soleure pour encore une semaine. J'ai un abonnement général alors je ne paie pas les transports publics. C'est déjà ça !

Desolé pour les photos,  je vais essayer ce que tu m'as dis, si c'est possible depuis un natel ...

Sinon niveau compatibilité,  je crois pas que c'est possible.  A ce que j'ai compris, on peu utiliser un 45 w sur un ordinateur qui nécessite un 60 w. Mais pas un 85 sur un 60. Mais merci, c'est très gentil de proposer quand même


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2013)

bonjour,

si vous bricolez, j'ai fait ça : http://forums.macg.co/11167072-post113.html

ça peut dépanner quelque temps.




orthographe...


----------



## Diana.sofia (24 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, oui j'ai éventuellement quelqu'un qui peut le faire si c'est nécessaire 

Voilà une image de l'etat de mon chargeur :






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Il marche toujours, mais je me dis que vu l'etat c'est pas une bonne idée de le brancher


----------

